# Metal Flake pop?



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

what is this term ?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok metallic finishes have just that metal flakes in the paint to catch the light and give the sparkle...
So flake pop is restoring the finish to emphasise the flake or a product again seams to make the paint sparkle making the flake really pop...:thumb:

Sorry Mike didnt notice it was in your section...:wall:


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

Aren't they beads nowadays anyway even though its still referred to as flake?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

james_death said:


> Sorry Mike didnt notice it was in your section...:wall:


No problems at all...

One of the most important things you can do to get the metallic flake to pop is to make the clear layer of paint as clear as possible and that comes first from removing any swirls and scratches as these make the clear top coat opaque and hide everything under it.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Radlin said:


> Aren't they beads nowadays anyway even though its still referred to as flake?


Some time back I was talking to a PPG Rep and I thought he told me that something similar to *Mylar*, (a type of plastic), was used to create the flake.

Whether that's right or not I'm not sure but it shouldn't be to hard to find out for sure.


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

well paint hasnt really been metal particle`s for years Mike unless your using actual metal flake paint ;-) i`d of thought that the sun wouls make flakes pop out more than anything once swirls have been removed ?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

KmChoPs said:


> well paint hasnt really been metal particle`s for years Mike unless your using actual metal flake paint ;-)


I think that's what I said? Maybe I didn't write clearly?



KmChoPs said:


> i`d of thought that the sun wouls make flakes pop out more than anything once swirls have been removed ?


You're correct. The sun, or "light" is what "lights-up" the shiny flake, (whatever it's made out of), but before the sun or light can do it's thing, the clear layer first has to be clear and again, I think that's what I wrote.

:thumb:


----------

